# Software Update for Verizon S3?



## jr313 (Jun 10, 2011)

So i installed a rom just a bit ago and after it installed and started downloading my apps i received a notification for a Software update. i didnt install it because i dont want to mess anything up, it says its from samsung tho. The rom i installed is called "Taste of beans" its a tw jellybean rom/port


----------



## brkshr (Jun 16, 2011)

OMG! It's Jelly Bean!!!

Hahahaahahahaha

It's probably to patch the unlocked bootloader

Edit: does it say anything about size?
Editedit: & you were wise to not install it!


----------



## nhat (Aug 21, 2011)

Good news for me, selecting Software update under About Phone crashes settings. No OTAs for me lol.


----------



## jr313 (Jun 10, 2011)

brkshr said:


> OMG! It's Jelly Bean!!!
> 
> Hahahaahahahaha
> 
> ...


Hahahaha. I figured it wasnt jb but was thinking the same as you them trying to lock me down! But ain't gon happen, not on my watch!

Sent from my SCH-I535 using RootzWiki


----------



## jr313 (Jun 10, 2011)

nhat said:


> Good news for me, selecting Software update under About Phone crashes settings. No OTAs for me lol.


After I denied it and retried going into software update in settings it also crashed.

Sent from my SCH-I535 using RootzWiki


----------



## MistaWolfe (Oct 10, 2011)

This ROM is from Xda (I'm running it) and it clearly states in that respective thread what to do about the software update.

Either:

1) You didn't read the thread
2) You're just trying to show off your JB TW

I'm betting on that latter









P.S. Don't take me seriously, I'm a ribber!


----------



## jr313 (Jun 10, 2011)

MistaWolfe said:


> This ROM is from Xda (I'm running it) and it clearly states in that respective thread what to do about the software update.
> 
> Either:
> 
> ...


Yeah i was the one that posted seeing it over there with the s.s. I hadn't heard anything back for a bit so I posted here wondering if I was just lucky. Haha. Remf4i did answer me back tho and told me to opt out of it and I'm good. 
Sent from my SCH-I535 using RootzWiki


----------

